# Passenger Cars and Accucraft Ruby/Mimi



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I am wondering If anyone has ever run passenger cars with a ruby or mimi. I have a mimi which is the 2-4-2 model with tender and would like to pull passenger cars with it, but I can't seem to find any that would look right with it. All help and comments are appreciated.
Thanks,
Brittany


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

My girlfriend Lisa runs a couple of LGB four-wheel European passenger cars behind her Mimi. It might not be the most prototypical thing ever, but the cars are a nice size to go with the Mimi. I think LGB even made "Americanized" versions of these cars.


----------



## ShayCrazy (Dec 27, 2007)

I always thought that the Ozark Miniatures 8 window coach and combine would look good behind a mimi.... 

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=777 

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=778 

Adam


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Everything looks good behind a Ruby, Ida, Mimi etc. They can tow a work train, freight or spit and polished coaches. Those European profile cars look great


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
Well part of my video from this summer's NSS show a Ruby pulling a passenger car (but not what you expect ;-)):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD4bo8Mxig8


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats very interesting, was it actually able to pull anyone?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 29 Nov 2009 07:05 PM 
My girlfriend Lisa runs a couple of LGB four-wheel European passenger cars behind her Mimi. It might not be the most prototypical thing ever, but the cars are a nice size to go with the Mimi. I think LGB even made "Americanized" versions of these cars.












Looks just fine to me - very colourful and in the character of the locomotive, too.









tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Those a great looking engines. The Ruby is one of the engines on my wish list. At least for the price you get something all metal (correct me if im wrong)


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Britstrains on 29 Nov 2009 08:11 PM 
Thats very interesting, was it actually able to pull anyone? 

Not quite. We tried with a very young kid but it was too much. I think two or three Rubys should be able to pull a kid and it would take 6~10 to pull an adult. I'll try again to get enough Ruby owners motivated during the 2010 NSS!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know how well it would pull larger cars than the lgbs, but I do know it would look good trying. Here is a short video of Lk&P engine Myrtle pulling some passenger cars from Kaanapali to Lahaina.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I found three Bachmann coaches on ebay last year for $90, and the ruby pulled them at DH. They looked pretty decent if you want american prototype for short money


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brit
Good to see you and Joe this past Friday. Glad that you are getting out and have trains on the brain. Looking forward to doing the DJB conversion for you! 


If you are not in a hurry some good buys at the ECLSTS each year on cars that would go well behind the Mimi


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Charles,
I was very glad to get out and about and to see all of you guys at PLS. I am recovering well now and certainly have plenty of trains on my brain.







I am excited about the djb conversion it will be a whole new experience for me.







I am looking around now but as you said ECLSTS probably will be the best place for it.
Thanks,
Brittany


----------

